# I'm watching shows at 72 fps (tutorial)



## Rowsol (May 5, 2015)

This is what I'm using as it's what I've found works best for me.  There are multiple media players that will work however.

Download PotPlayer - https://potplayer.daum.net/ (install the additional codecs when prompted) (only the 32 bit version will work with SVP)

Download Smooth Video Project - http://www.svp-team.com/

Set up SVP to work with PP as shown here - http://www.svp-team.com/wiki/SVP:Daum_PotPlayer

Set your monitor to at least 72hz.  I did this through the NVidia control panel shown here (it will still work without this step, but it'll be 60 fps instead) -





All done.  However, I prefer to watch video at 1.5x speed.  By default if you were to turn up the playback speed PP will work fine.  However, if you lower the SVP profile to double frames (48) and turn off alternative v-sync from PP you still playback at 72 fps (48 x 1.5) but you lower the CPU load by a good deal (25%~).

Right click the SVP manager in the taskbar -> video profiles -> the res you intend on using.  Change the target frame rate to 2x.

Pressing tab with PP open shows the details -





I highlighted the FPS section.  24 is original, 36 is because v-sync is turned off and playback speed is at 1.5x, 72 is the finished product with SVP.

Really happy with this.  I wish I had done this earlier.


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2015)

How I met your mother..... it was a long time ago, and a kid was stuck in a claw machine, it was the only news your Aunt Robin was able to cover...


I knew this by just looking at the video before I read the text.


----------



## Rowsol (May 5, 2015)

Great show, isn't it.


----------



## Nordic (May 5, 2015)

Real men watch their shows at 120 fps  

Really though, I love that combination of software. Not even so much for the faster fps, but because makens pot player can make any video look amazing.


----------



## JunkBear (May 26, 2015)

Faps per seconds?


----------



## qubit (May 26, 2015)

That SVP link is just what I've been looking for, thanks!

Now I can have smooth, interpolated video on my PC too.


----------

